# Buying Advice



## stupid_idiot (Mar 27, 2004)

I know I am in a partial forum here...but, I am a long time Ford buyer...but, looking for a sleeker mid-sized corporate card in the mid-20's. Test drove a 2003 V-6 on the lot today....sure I can get a great deal...but, I noticed the dealer had 05 brochures...meaning, 05 models are probably being delivered late in the summer....I like the looks of the stereo unit better in the 05....

But, my real questions are:

1) Any significant problems with the V6 2003?
2) Staying within my budget is the 2004 four banger with leather an improvement?
3) Or would you wait for the 2005 model?

TIA!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The 3.5l V6 is rock solid. The 2.5 has had its issues, and I'd stay away from that model. The 2205 has some interior, and light exterior enhancement, nothing under the hood that I am aware of.

I vote for you to get the 3.5se


----------



## stupid_idiot (Mar 27, 2004)

Ruben said:


> The 3.5l V6 is rock solid. The 2.5 has had its issues, and I'd stay away from that model. The 2205 has some interior, and light exterior enhancement, nothing under the hood that I am aware of.
> 
> I vote for you to get the 3.5se


Thanks bro...'preciate the feedback!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Definately get the 3.5. Still no regrets from getting it. I love it.


----------



## stupid_idiot (Mar 27, 2004)

I cannot remember...but, I think this last car does NOT have the BOSE system...you think it would be impossible to replace the exiting console with the new 2005 console? And, if it is not Bose, is that really bad for resale value? Should I try and negotiate an upgraded sound unit or do the dealers not have that sort of flexibility?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Anything is possible with the dealer. You just have to negotiate until you get what you want. I don't have the Bose system, but it sounds perfectly fine to me. I don't think the console changed at all, so a replacement would be possible.


----------

